# Restaurant's in Al Ain



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Heading to Al Ain in a couple of weeks just for a random trip with the Mrs, can anybody recommend any decent restaurant's? Done the usual google search but there only seems to be a few so just after some opinions as maybe there is a hidden gem out there! Thanks in advance.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Where did this thread get moved to out of interest?


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Heritage oasis village. Arabic food and atmosphere. Much cheapness.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I go to Al Ain for three things but none of them are eating. There is a really go kart track if you're into karting, the water park is a really good way to spend the day and if you've never tried surfing its a blast. The other reason is to drive like a nutter up Jebel Hafeet, admittedly not much fun in a crappy car of a 4x4.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

webmongaz said:


> Where did this thread get moved to out of interest?


It's in the UAE section of the Middle East forum... 

UAE Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UAE - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad


----------

